# Questions about Norse 190 Logging winch



## mpilihp (Nov 10, 2010)

Hello not sure if this is the right forum for this as I am a homeowner harvesting wood on my own land for heating.

I purchased a tractor and it came with a Norse 190 logging winch. Ive never used one but I have talked to people that have and use logging winches on how to use them safely but I have a specific question on this model.

Ive been told that after winching the logs to the tractor that you would take the choker chain off of the winch cable and hook it to winch via a row of slots on the body of the winch to hook the chain into. That way the load of the log is on the winch body itself and not the winch.

So, with that my issue is on this specific model, Norse 190, there is NO place to hook the choker chain to. 

The picture on their website makes it look like they keep the logs on the winch cable and drag them that way:

http://labonville.com/shop/pc/viewPrd.asp?idproduct=402&idcategory=76

In this picture a close up of the winch you can see it doesnt have any slots, but in the background to the left you can see one with the slots.

http://halifax.kijiji.ca/c-ViewAdLargeImage?AdId=234857526

Will towing a load of logs on the winch dangerous or potentially damaging to the winch??

Should I get a bar with slots welded on to hook the logs onto?

Thanks

~ Phil


----------



## 371groundie (Nov 12, 2010)

you can just pull from the cable on that one. the winches that need hooked to the bar have the pulley much higher and can tip the tractor over becuase they are hooked so high. your pull point is very low and you should have no trouble.

i yarded wood with 351 farmi and usually didnt hook to the notched bar because i was on generally flat ground. good luck with your operation.


----------



## mpilihp (Nov 12, 2010)

Hi thanks for the info, I was afraid of damaging the winch.

~ Phil


----------



## dancan (Nov 13, 2010)

371groundie said:


> you can just pull from the cable on that one. the winches that need hooked to the bar have the pulley much higher and can tip the tractor over becuase they are hooked so high. your pull point is very low and you should have no trouble.
> 
> i yarded wood with 351 farmi and usually didnt hook to the notched bar because i was on generally flat ground. good luck with your operation.





mpilihp said:


> Hi thanks for the info, I was afraid of damaging the winch.
> 
> ~ Phil


Tractor logging winches are built with farmer abuse in mind , you'll be fine .
Get an owners/parts manual so you know how it works and can service it . 
Put as much forward weight that you can get on your tractor .
Don't forget to post some pics because nobody here will believe you have a tractor and winch without proof  .


----------



## wvlogger (Nov 13, 2010)

i have skidded with a JD 650 dozer for years and would never think of taking my logs off my cable and putting them on something that could not move. You will find out been able to pay the cable out roll the tractor forward and bring the logs to you will help out so much.


----------



## mpilihp (Nov 13, 2010)

Hi guys thanks for the info, I havent gotten to use it yet, we are winding down from gathering firewall this year, but will be giving it a work out next spring.

Here is a pic of my tractor, a Pasquali







And this is the Norse logging winch on it





Tractor works good, currently have our chipper on it cleaning up from all our cutting. The chips work well building up low wet spots on our tote roads.

~ Phil


----------



## dancan (Nov 13, 2010)

Cool looking rig , looks like a little more tractor might be required when it gets greasy .Got chains ?


----------



## mpilihp (Nov 14, 2010)

I dont know how much it weighs, its got a 38hp motor, I do have AG tires for it but they dig the tote roads and my wife doesnt like that. Im planning on getting chains for it this winter for plowing and I can use them for logging if its greasy out.

~ Phil


----------



## hammerlogging (Nov 14, 2010)

Articulated orchard tractor?

I had a job where I ran several 80 horse Carraro articulated 4x4 tractors, pretty damn sweet.

Yes, they are mad by Ferrari.


----------



## mpilihp (Nov 14, 2010)

Yes its articulated great for maneuvering in the woods without wide roads. our woods are over grown and we are trying to thin it while we cut for firewood to improve the ability of the trees we leave behind to grow better. Primarily leaving straight pine, red oak and sugar maple. Thinking in the far future the Pine and Oak may be worth something and maybe try my hand at making maple sugar when we retire.

Phil


----------



## Gypo Logger (Nov 15, 2010)

Great little tractor Phil. You'll have no problem with leaving the trees left on the mainline slides.
You could also prebunch and then wrap the mainline around several prebunched trees and hook your terminal hook around the whole pile, probably not more than 1/2 cord at a time.
The trick is not to choke the trees too close to the winch, because when you turn a sharp corner there will be too much stress on the chains or mainline causing breakage. 
Also, when winching try not to winch on an abrupt angle as it can cause flippage especially if your running high rpm on the tractor. Keep the bucket on the ground with down pressure when winching.

Another trick is to fill your material bucket with blocked firewood, that way you'll have more tractive effort on the front end when pulling a hitch.

Have fun and don't go debarking the trees you will leave standing. Just think of it as gardening, weeding out the worst trees.

It's safer and more productive to block the branches and lower trunk into stove wood, throw it into the bucket, then turn around and make your hitch on the rest of the body wood.
Here's a thread you may find useful.
John

http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=26571&highlight=Tractor+woodlot


----------



## mpilihp (Nov 15, 2010)

Hi John thanks for the pointers, some Im already aware of such keeping the winching angle down. 

Some of your terms im not familiar with, such as in this statement:

It's safer and more productive to block the branches and lower trunk into stove wood, throw it into the bucket, then turn around and make your hitch on the rest of the body wood.

What do you mean to 'block the branches" ??

Thanks

~ Phil


----------



## Gypo Logger (Nov 15, 2010)

mpilihp said:


> Hi John thanks for the pointers, some Im already aware of such keeping the winching angle down.
> 
> Some of your terms im not familiar with, such as in this statement:
> 
> ...



Hi Phil, it just means to cut or buck to stove size with your saw. What kind of tractor is that?
Thanks,
John


----------



## 371groundie (Nov 15, 2010)

i just noticed we are in the same state, where ya workin?


----------



## mpilihp (Nov 15, 2010)

Yukonsawman said:


> Hi Phil, it just means to cut or buck to stove size with your saw. What kind of tractor is that?
> Thanks,
> John



Hi it's a Pasquali 988 made in Italy

Phil


----------



## mpilihp (Nov 15, 2010)

371groundie said:


> i just noticed we are in the same state, where ya workin?



Hi I'm in Jefferson we have 50 acres and we cut 10 to 12 cord a year off of it.

Phil


----------



## 371groundie (Nov 16, 2010)

i used to send a bunch of wood down that way.


----------

